# "fish" antibiotics?



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I have recently been reviewing what I've learned about using "fish" antibiotics for humans because it apparently has to be more pure than for other animals. Years ago the advertisements were there for purchase with clear information; however, now I'm not finding this to be true. Example: I purchased some "fish" antibiotics from Thomas Labs a few years ago; yet now cannot even find any antibiotics for fish on their site.

I did find some fish antibiotics at Fish Antibiotics - Free Shipping on NON-Prescription Fish Antibiotics and that site states it was manufactured at Thomas Labs; so this is a bit confusing to me. And in scrolling toward the bottom of this site I find the ones with the "Thomas" labels are "out of stock". I have not given this site a thorough examination as yet.

Does anyone know what is occurring with the sale of these "fish" antibiotics?


----------



## oldasrocks (Oct 27, 2006)

Thomas is probably out cause all us preppers stocked up for the coming war.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Chewy.com
Has 3 kinds.


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

I have no idea what a "fish antibiotic" is- doubt it's manufacturing is any different than those for use in humans, but several common antibiotics that have been around for a long time (like erythromycin & tetracycline) have not been available since it became a more lucrative practice to only provide expensive, similar forms now paid for by "universal healthcare coverage."

BTW- how can you tell if a fish has a runny nose or cough and needs an antibiotic?


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Forcast I only found dog/cat supplies there; nothing for fish.


----------



## SpringCrkAromas (Aug 21, 2005)

Hmmm. will have to check this out. I've been getting amoxicillin from Fish Mox for several years.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I did find one item at Fish Mox Forte - Amoxicillin 500 mg Capsules (30 Count)

Yet no where can I find a button that would permit me to place that item into a cart for purchasing....I did send that site a message about this; so am waiting for a response.


----------



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

A few years back they curtailed antibiotics from easily being purchased in every day stores. I believe the intended goal was for people to limit using them willy nilly, especially incorrectly, on what would increase antibiotic resistance by 'germs' et al. I don't have experience with fish antibiotics as I've never had the displeasure of needing them, but I know Tylan I got for my chickens was at our vet's prescription about 4-5 years ago.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

motdaugrnds said:


> Forcast I only found dog/cat supplies there; nothing for fish.


Search fish antibiotics on chewy.com


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

motdaugrnds said:


> Forcast I only found dog/cat supplies there; nothing for fish.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thank you. I still did not find those; however, I've also been cautious as to what "brand" of fish antibiotics I purchase because I believe most of the brands have additives. I think Thomas labs is the only one that makes a "pure" product.


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

Here's the scoop-- "Fish antibiotics" are un-regulated--they may or may not be impure, so, are not recommended for human consumption, although, technically, it's the same stuff used in humans....As such, they are offered at much lower prices than those purchased at a pharmacy by prescription. This Is Why Taking Fish Medicine Is Truly a Bad Idea | Science | Smithsonian Magazine 

You can give your fish the cheapies. You probably shouldn't take them yourself.

The DoGooders have loused everything up as usual for everybody..There's a growing movement to curtail use of antibiotics in raising animals, siting the "they cause antibiotic resistance" excuse, while completely ignoring the fact that virtually no animal bacteria causes disease in humans...and those that do are not treated with antibiotics.


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

At Country Side Pet, they indicate that '_Thomas Labs has decided not to re-enter the Antibiotics market. They have chosen instead to concentrate on their line of many fine pet supplements_ " so I think Thomas Labs is out of that business.

If you go to Chewy.com, select Fish from the Pet drop down, Select Health & Wellness from the next set of options you can review all the antibiotics/meds they have available. If you are uncomfortable with the brands they offer, you can also check out walmartpetrx.com or Fish Antibiotics | CountrysidePet.com


----------



## aart (Oct 20, 2012)

altair said:


> I believe the intended goal was for people to limit using them willy nilly, especially incorrectly, on what would increase antibiotic resistance


Willy-Nilly is the key.



doc- said:


> siting the "they cause antibiotic resistance" excuse, while completely ignoring the fact that virtually no animal bacteria causes disease in humans...and those that do are not treated with antibiotics.


It's the drug, not the bacteria.
Many are the same chemical/drug used in humans...so they _could_ cause resistance.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thanks. Yes I have found the "fish" antibiotics at both places. There is also an assurance such were created comparable to Thomas Labs; so "hope" they do not have extra ingredients detrimental to humans.

Glad I purchased what I did a few years back from Thomas Labs!


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

aart said:


> Willy-Nilly is the key.
> 
> 
> It's the drug, not the bacteria.
> Many are the same chemical/drug used in humans...so they _could_ cause resistance.


Here's how it works-- giving an antibiotic to a subject (human or not) will kill any bug susceptible to it. Any that survive must have a gene that allows them to avoid injury from that antibiotic (it's "resistant")..If we kill off all the susceptible bugs, only the resistant ones will be left to procreate. Eventually all of that species that survive are "resistant" to that particular antibiotic...It's not the drug. It's the gene pool of the bug.....and very few bugs in animals are pathogens for Man, so it really is a non-issue.

[I simplified the explanation above to avoid confusing details & concepts. The whole species doesn't have to become resistant-- only a significant portion of the population. Cf- Methicillin resistant Staph (MRSA) as a sub-population of all Staph...Also-- the food-borne bacterial illnesses that can be picked up from infected food are not effectively treated with antibiotics, so it really doesn't make any difference if they're resistant or not.]

An allegorical example of how resistance develops-- Suppose we have magic bullets that will kill only blue-eyed blondes...We pepper the crowd with our magic bullets...They don't cause the blue-eyed blondes to turn into brown-eyed brunettes. They kill them, leaving only brown-eyed brunettes left to multiply....Soon we'll have crowds with no blue-eyed blondes left to kill with our magic bullets. Those bullets will be useless.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Bs if you have doctor go to them when your sick period! When you have no other choice use what you have if it fits whats wrong.


----------

